# Hackintosh : Son + Dual-screen et Radeon HD 6870



## chabodmathieu (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vient de terminer (il y a de cela 2 jours en fait) l'installation d'un hackintosh (grâce à iAtkos L2) sous Lion.
Tout fonctionne à merveille, l'expérience Mac n'est pas trop chamboulée.

J'ai actuellement deux problèmes. Le premier c'est le son.
Aucunes sortie, aucunes entrée. Pas de périphériques détectés. 
J'ai donc tester Voodoo, en installant le Kext. Celui-ci à l'air de s'installer convenablement, mais au lancement de son utilitaire "Voodoo HDA" dans "Préférances système" une message apparait :


> Can't get registry-entry path



Je sèche.

Le second c'est la prise en charge du double écran. J'ai une ATI Radeon HD 6870, et seul un port DVI fonctionne. Mon écran fonctionne très bien en 1080p sur ce port, mais pas sur le deuxième, ni sur l'HDMI. Je ne peut tester le DisplayPort.

Voilà voilà, je n'est pas trouver grand chose à ce sujet, et moi et l'anglais ... 

J'espère trouver une solution, ces deux fonctions étant assez importantes. Merci d'avance !


----------



## chabodmathieu (10 Janvier 2012)

Un ptit up', si quelqu'un a juste un piste, c'est vraiment important.
merci


----------

